# Problem z kde

## d1ck

Witam

Zainstalowałem system z kde wszystko cacy fajnie smigalo wszystko do czasu kiedy zrobiłem emerge -uDN world.

Zresetowałem kompa i nie uruchamia się kde, a po zalogowaniu sie na usera i wpisaniu startx wyskakuje:

```
hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/alomperta/.serverauth.20651

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux arKomp 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Mon Jun 4 14:25:59 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 31 May 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun  5 12:12:45 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

kde-config: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

xset:  bad font path element (#341), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

ksplash: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdeinit: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.
```

Włącza się logo nvidia nastepnie czarny ekran z szarą tabelką z napisem:

```
Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.
```

i przyciskiem "okay".

Z gory dzieki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *d1ck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ksplash: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

Ciężka sprawa. Czeka cię przebudowanie dużej ilości pakietów  :Twisted Evil:  . Pewnie nawet nie używałeś --as-needed.

Wykonaj:

```
echo "~dev-libs/expat-2.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -1v expat

revdep-rebuild -X
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## d1ck

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "~dev-libs/expat-2.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Pakiet byl juz wczesniej zainstalowany, ale nie dziala mi polecenie "revdep-rebuild" jest napisane ze nie ma takiego polecenia.

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pewnie nawet nie używałeś --as-needed

 

Czy dobrze rozumiem ze to sa parametry do emerge zeby nie instalowac niepotrzebnych pakietów??

Czy to przez zbedne pakiety przestalo sie uruchamiac kde??

----------

## w.tabin

 *d1ck wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ...ale nie dziala mi polecenie "revdep-rebuild" jest napisane ze nie ma takiego polecenia.

 

Musisz najpierw zainstalować 

```
emerge -pv gentoolkit
```

i wtedy będziesz miał

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## madey

Miałem to samo. Prawdopodobnie podczas update-u systemu zainstalowałeś nową wersję bilbioteki expat (do obsługi xml-a), a teraz kde nie chce pracować z nową wersją. Musisz teraz uruchmoić faktycznie revdep-rebuild co przekompiluje Ci o d nowa całe kde z obsługą nowej wersji biblioteki, a tymczasowo powinno Ci pomóc przywrócenie sterj wersji:

```
emerge -av =expat-1.95.8
```

----------

## d1ck

Niestety downgrade do nizszej wersji nie pomogl, ale przebudowuje sie caly system a o wynikach dam znac w terminie pozniejszym  :Smile:  ...212 pakietow :/ troche potrwa...

A przy okazji doradzcie mi na przyszlosc jak bede instalowac system od nowa razem z kde co robic lub czego nie robic na poczatku zeby historia sie nie powtorzyła. Napewno musze robic jakis blad ktory caly czas powielam bo w pracy tez mam zainstalowany gentoo+kde i po aktualizacji identycznie sie wysypal.

----------

## wuja

 *d1ck wrote:*   

> A przy okazji doradzcie mi na przyszlosc jak bede instalowac system od nowa razem z kde .

 Wszystko jest napisane w dokumentacji.

System tutaj: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml

kde tutaj: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kde-config.xml

A tutaj masz spis całej dokumentacji: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

----------

## d1ck

Wiem ze mam napisane kolo nicka nOOb ale nie bierzcie mnie za totalnego kretona  :Razz: 

Jak bym sie nie zapoznal z tymi dokumentacjami to bym nawet partycji na dysku nie porobil  :Smile: 

PS

Dzieki chlopaki za pomoc kde juz smiga po przebudowaniu systemu  :Very Happy: 

----------

